# Mahindra 6075 Joystick Part needed



## bcl12 (25 d ago)

The is from the front-end loader joystick and is the Axis that seems to be a weak point based on how many are on order with Mahindra. The only solution Mahindra offers is to replace the entire joystick kit. I don’t understand why one has to buy a $345.80 lever kit when all that is needed is a much smaller part, aggravating!!! Could a much stronger material been chosen to manufacture the Axis like steel, jus sayin, I would have thought so!!! 

Also if anyone else has dealt with this and possibly had a *machine shop make a stronger version*, please point me to them? Photos are of the broken axis from the joystick.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Is that made of Plastic?!?
It almost looks like two bushings welded to a nut. I wonder if any local machine shop or welding shop could make that up for you.


----------



## bcl12 (25 d ago)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. Is that made of Plastic?!?
> It almost looks like two bushings welded to a nut. I wonder if any local machine shop or welding shop could make that up for you.


It's cast aluminum. You're the second person to suggest nut and bushings and that is an option. Trying to find someone to machine it out of steel so I don't have to worry about breaking it again.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Looks like it is just a cable joystick.
My general rule of thumb is if the OEM part breaks too easily and there is some other option, to always take it. Either it will be better or cheaper, possibly both. 

Another option would be to just weld some pieces of pipe onto a nut. no machine shop needed. It is literally just a nut and a couple short segments of small pipe.


----------



## bcl12 (25 d ago)

Groo said:


> Looks like it is just a cable joystick.
> My general rule of thumb is if the OEM part breaks too easily and there is some other option, to always take it. Either it will be better or cheaper, possibly both.
> 
> Another option would be to just weld some pieces of pipe onto a nut. no machine shop needed. It is literally just a nut and a couple short segments of small pipe.


I agree, if it breaks buy two, or have it made stronger. The problem is finding someone to make it at a reasonable price.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

bcl12 said:


> I agree, if it breaks buy two, or have it made stronger. The problem is finding someone to make it at a reasonable price.


you can buy a cheap welder for less than an aftermarket joystick


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

When they make parts like this, they know what is going to happen. Start making that part and selling your BETTER replacement version online. Paybacks are hell!
$345 for a kit, they have no shame.
If the part was worn out, I would be understanding. It doesn't show wear at all in the bushings


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

looks like plenty of replacement joysticks are available for less than $200


----------



## Gopher Baroque (May 24, 2021)

That shape looks pretty straightforward to replicate from a block of aluminum, using drill press, hacksaw and files (and a good vise). I would just make it myself in my garage.
My outside machine shop experience is to take the block of metal and a tidy sketch of the finished product and ask nicely at a small shop. If all they have to do is put the stock on a machine, follow the dimensions on the drawing, and slip it between serious production work, it is an easy way for one of their guys to make a little lunch money on the side.


----------

